
‘If It’s Not Broke, Break It’ – The Animation of Spiderman: Into the Spiderverse - TFortunato
https://www.cartoonbrew.com/feature-film/if-its-not-broke-break-it-sony-imageworks-renegade-approach-to-spider-man-into-the-spider-verse-167321.html
======
TFortunato
(Note: Original title was too long, so I had to crop it)

Very cool article about how traditional animation and cartooning techniques
were combined with computer animation to create a really uniquely stylized
film.

